# For your prepping pleasure: TC 31-29/A US Army SF Caching Techniques. (PDF)



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

This is the official U.S. Army Special Forces Training Circular to teach all aspects of caching.

This manual teaches What, Where, When, How, and other factors. Excellent Prepping Reference!

You're Welcome!

https://ia600309.us.archive.org/13/...31-29_special_forces_-_caching_techniques.pdf


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Read and bookmarked.

I must have read this before because it seemed to be familiar. I have considered most everything in the pages linked


----------

